# Seriously, Naruto and Hinata's children are HORRIBLY designed.



## Hot Cakes (Nov 6, 2014)

Seriously, there is no way Kishimoto actually put any effort in them. They just look like clones of Naruto with minor differences. The son looks like a complete replica of Naruto except with a _very_ slight difference in hairstyle. The daughter just looks like a female version of Naruto with Hinata's hairstyle sloppily added in.

It's crap. It undeniably would have been MUCH better if Naruto and Hinata JUST had a son who looked like this:



Seriously, why couldn't we have gotten this? This is a _perfect _balance between Naruto and Hinata. Naruto's facial features (minus whiskers, thankfully, as that would make him look too much like Naruto) and Hinata's hair color and eye color.

I'm right. I'm so right. I won this topic.


----------



## Zabuza (Nov 6, 2014)

Let me guess the one behind him is actually Naruto and not Jiraiya.


----------



## Eylandos (Nov 6, 2014)

Exactly. I wanted the whiskers to not be there and change the hair color for the boy to be purple and the girl blonde. Also change the personalites. Would have loved the girl to be brash like Naruto and the boy to be reserved like Hinata.

I would have been totally fine with Naruto's kid looking that.


----------



## elinra (Nov 6, 2014)

Bolt is flawless and adorable.


----------



## Uraharа (Nov 6, 2014)

Agreed, his daughter looks ugly with the stripes, and his son is just his clone with a different hair style.


----------



## Blood Raven (Nov 6, 2014)

Yeah the designs of most of the children were sloppy. They were basically young clones of the parents.


----------



## Hot Cakes (Nov 6, 2014)

Eylandos said:


> Exactly. I wanted the whiskers to not be there and change the hair color for the boy to be purple and the girl blonde. Also change the personalites. Would have loved the girl to be brash like Naruto and the boy to be reserved like Hinata.
> 
> I would have been totally fine with Naruto's kid looking that.



There really wasn't any need to give Naruto any more than one kid.


----------



## Kamina. (Nov 6, 2014)

At least they don't look like Chouji's fatass kid.


----------



## Shinryu (Nov 6, 2014)

Bolt is basic as fuk

His daughter should have had a random hair color between hinata's indigo and Naruto's blonde.

The kids look too much like their parents.


----------



## YMICrazy (Nov 6, 2014)

I think they're cute but could have used more deviation. Same with the other kids really kishi didn't exactly pull out all the stops here.


----------



## RandomLurker (Nov 6, 2014)

Blood Raven said:


> Yeah the designs of most of the children were sloppy. They were basically young clones of the parents.


----------



## HaxHax (Nov 6, 2014)

Blood Raven said:


> They were basically young clones of the parents.



Just like the generation that was the focus of the entire series.


----------



## maupp (Nov 6, 2014)

Well you have to realize that is a lot of new design for the Kids Kishi had to come up with for 1 chapter. Coming up with new designs especially shitloads like the kids in this chapter is never easy for Mangaka which is probably why Kishi used the most familiar faces(and design) he had in order to make it easy for himself.

One can say that's lazyness but he had to finish his manga this week which means he didn't have much times to come up with new and though out well design and just went with the familiar ones.

I'm sure if this chapter were to be released in next year spring, we would have seen much more original designs and personalities for the kids characters. Right now they're just their parent rip off in looks and personalities


----------



## B.o.t.i (Nov 6, 2014)

nah naruto's kids are on point. really. you obviously don't understand different character design.Otherwise they would just look like mini clones.They pretty cute kids really.

Bolt has blue eyes whilst the other one had purple. Preety good designs. Ino's kid is a mess however..

Are people seriously complaining that so and so kids look like the parents. You really need to grow up see the world more if your complaining that someones kid looks like the parents.


----------



## Sora (Nov 6, 2014)

I like Bolt's design....but not his sister


----------



## Narutaru (Nov 6, 2014)

Bolt is the best looking kid though. There isn't a single kid that doesn't look like another character either.


----------



## COREYxYEROC (Nov 6, 2014)

yeah im a bit upset with their design too. just the hair really. 
seem like kishi was going for a but of sasuke in narutos boy but its too curvy is just looks off
should have given narutos girl longer hair.

and i cannot believe one of them doesnt have the byakugan!!
like seriously... probably confirms that the hyuuga are inbreeders.
thats probably why neji was killed off. so that she didnt have to get with him.


----------



## falconzx (Nov 6, 2014)

They're cute, put your salt somewhere else


----------



## AeroNin (Nov 6, 2014)

Who said Naruto and Hinata are done making children


----------



## Lockon Stratos (Nov 6, 2014)

I think I hated all the kids other than the Kurenai/Asuma one. Naruto's were some of the less offensive.


----------



## maupp (Nov 6, 2014)

I also like Bolt design. He looks a bit like a sayan


----------



## Skywalker (Nov 6, 2014)

All the kids were disgusting.


----------



## Epyon (Nov 6, 2014)

HaxHax said:


> Just like the generation that was the focus of the entire series.



The genin were designed first, their unimaginatively designed parents came later. Tho Kushina and Fugaku weren't bad.


----------



## Bahamut Slayer (Nov 6, 2014)

Didn't like their designs one bit.

You'd think Naruto's daughter would look like a young version of his Sexy no Jutsu or something.

Now that would be something, Naruto as a parent with a little girl that will eventually look like 'Naruko'... A nightmare for him.


----------



## Grimmie (Nov 6, 2014)

I thought the daughter was adorable. Bolt on the other hand felt too much like Naruto clone.


----------



## Hot Cakes (Nov 6, 2014)

HaxHax said:


> Just like the generation that was the focus of the entire series.



Not true at all. None of the Konoha 12 looked like replicas of their parents. They had resemblances as any child would, but it was never overboard.

For an example, Naruto had Minato's hairstyle, hair color and eyes, but he had Kushina's facial features.


----------



## stockholmsyndrome (Nov 6, 2014)

I like both the boy especially he rocks a Super Saiyan look


----------



## Harbour (Nov 6, 2014)

Yeah, they are horrible. Its Pokemon-like style is shitty.



Minato wont be proud of it.


----------



## Shinryu (Nov 6, 2014)

Why the fuck do they have whiskers?

Thats something only a Jinchurikki should have and Naruto have lost his whiskers the moment Kurama left his body.


----------



## YMICrazy (Nov 6, 2014)

Lockon Stratos said:


> I think I hated all the kids other than the Kurenai/Asuma one. Naruto's were some of the less offensive.



I agree with this as well with the exception that I think most are cute save for a few. Asuma's kid is really the only good one that seems legit and has some thought put into it. The rest seem too clonish save for maybe chouji but even that girl looks like him just with different tone extra weight and all.


----------



## Rosi (Nov 6, 2014)

I prefer their movie versions, but they are cute


----------



## Golden Witch (Nov 6, 2014)

Fuck you, they're adorable.


----------



## Kusa (Nov 6, 2014)

Bolt looks almost excactly like his dad. He is adorable.


----------



## Eylandos (Nov 6, 2014)

The most disappointing one has to be Shikadai. Wtf was that? Really? A Shikmaru clone? Kishi you could have at least made it a girl or given the guy blonde hair.

That was probably the worst one in the bunch.


----------



## Gortef (Nov 6, 2014)

I respect your opinion but disagree completely. They're adorable.



Well Bolt seems like a real rascal with a "My father is The Naruto, but he's not with me all the time and that sucks" -attitude.
Himawari feels like a little happy-go-lucky princess who loves and runs between both parents.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 6, 2014)

I still lol at no Byakugan


----------



## Roman (Nov 6, 2014)

HaxHax said:


> Just like the generation that was the focus of the entire series.



This 100%. Naruto is basically his mom's face with his dad's hair except slightly shorter. Sasuke and Itachi are both young male versions of their mom. Shikamaru is an obvious younger version of his dad. Chouza is a younger version of his dad. Ino just seems like a young genderbent version of her dad. And I could go on very easily. The only kid that doesn't look good is Ino's kid really, mainly because I really can't tell if it's a guy or a girl. 

The only complaint I have is about Bolt and Himawari not having the Byakugan as I'd have thought any offspring of a "pure blood" Hyuuga (Hinata) would have them even if their father isn't a Hyuuga. And Sasuke's and Sakura's horrible taste for naming children. Other than that, I find no reason to let my jimmies be rustled.


----------



## bobby8685 (Nov 6, 2014)

Cute, adorable, whatever you want to call it. They are undeniably lazy and boring. They don't need to be exact clones for me to know who they are. If there were to be a baby Oro, he would have probably designed him with the white skin, make up and all.

Also, that many characters already? We know how this is gonna end...


----------



## PureWIN (Nov 6, 2014)

They are adorable. And thank god for no Trash-gan. 

However, Ino and Sai's kid is horrible.


----------



## Golden Circle (Nov 6, 2014)

Actually, they are super super cute.


----------



## Nuuskis (Nov 6, 2014)

They are still hell of a lot better than the monstrosity called Inojin.

And no, I don't have any problem with any other kid.


----------



## EJ (Nov 6, 2014)

ITT: We rate the way children look in a manga.


----------



## Golden Circle (Nov 6, 2014)

Flow said:


> ITT: We rate the way children look in a manga.


Serious business.

Who is best K-On! girl and why is it Ritsu?


----------



## Invec (Nov 6, 2014)

They shouldn't have had whiskers and atleast one of them should have had a Byakugan. Other than that I have no problem with them.


----------



## ShadowReij (Nov 6, 2014)

They look alright, the anime butchered the shit out of them though.


----------



## Hot Cakes (Nov 6, 2014)

Flow said:


> ITT: We rate the way children look in a manga.



Lol but seriously, they're CHARACTERS. People comment on character designs all the time. Nothing wrong with it.


----------



## BlueBird (Nov 6, 2014)

Is it Naruto hate or what? Kinda childish 

I think they are super adorable! With Hinata's round faces and Naruto's cheekiness.

As for wiskers, you have to rememeber that all kids born from a jinchuriki get the wiskers... even Naruto was born with wiskers before he was made a jinchuriki. The question is why they have only two lines? And the kids have different eye color as well, I wonder if it means anything..

You have to remember that the prime goal in designing all the kids was so that even not the most attentive and young readers could easily identify who are thier parents!

P.s. I am actually kinda glad they dont' have Hinata's eyes. They creep me out so much...


----------



## Hot Cakes (Nov 6, 2014)

Man, are you guys being serious right now?

The character designs we got here were crap. The fanart I posted in the OP is objectively better than what we got.

Really, think for yourselves. Stop liking everything Kishimoto throws at us for no real reason.


----------



## mayumi (Nov 6, 2014)

Bolt is already a looker that sasukes daughter follows him around.


----------



## TRN (Nov 6, 2014)

Hot Cakes said:


> Man, are you guys being serious right now?
> 
> The character designs we got here were crap. The fanart I posted in the OP is objectively better than what we got.
> 
> Really, think for yourselves. Stop liking everything Kishimoto throws at us for no real reason.



How about stop making your opinion as fact


How you feel///How everyone should feel


----------



## EJ (Nov 6, 2014)

Hot Cakes said:


> Man, are you guys being serious right now?
> 
> The character designs we got here were crap. The fanart I posted in the OP is objectively better than what we got.
> 
> Really, think for yourselves. Stop liking everything Kishimoto throws at us for no real reason.



I definitely see they could of been given a lot of details, but my comment is more towards the people saying

"MAN! THOSE KIDS LOOK UGLY AS FUCK!"

"THEY LOOK SO UGLY"

but whatever


----------



## BlueBird (Nov 6, 2014)

Hot Cakes said:


> Man, are you guys being serious right now?
> 
> The character designs we got here were crap. The fanart I posted in the OP is objectively better than what we got.
> 
> Really, think for yourselves. Stop liking everything Kishimoto throws at us for no real reason.



As I have already noted the main goal in desiging the kids was to make their paratage easily recognisable. I would say that your fanart looks like a son of Susuke and Hinata 10 times out of 10.


----------



## Kaix (Nov 6, 2014)

Hot Cakes said:


> Man, are you guys being serious right now?
> 
> The character designs we got here were crap. The fanart I posted in the OP is objectively better than what we got.
> 
> Really, think for yourselves. Stop liking everything Kishimoto throws at us for no real reason.



Man, are you being serious right now?

The character designs we got here were fine. The fanart you posted in the OP is subjectively better than what we got in your opinion.

Really, think for yourself. Stop being contrarian and hating everything Kishimoto throws at us for no real reason.

(Change a few things and your own words make you look like a narrow minded sheep. Words are cool like that)

Seriously, though, none of the kids look that old. They are very young in appearance, much younger than Naruto at the start of the manga. Most kids at that age in the real world still have their clothes bought by their parents, who have a style and generally reflect it onto their kids. Combined with the fact that their parents have all of the kids DNA split between them, and ignoring the complexities of phenotypical traits and how they are displayed, because this is a manga and doesn't need to have the most informed biological expression, their appearance is totally fine. It is no worse than pictures of the cast as young kids, all of whom look rather bland. Wait until that miniseries comes out and probably shows the next generation as teenagers and ninja. They should have better designs.


----------



## Deshi Basara (Nov 6, 2014)

_Eh, i liked them._


----------



## The Faceless Man (Nov 6, 2014)

They have whiskers cuz Yin kurama is still in Naruto... some kurama chakra is in both the kids... and both have the special byakugan that toneri has...  
And the girl is cute as fuck while the boy is badass.


You guys suck even in the last chapters... grow the fuck up.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Nov 6, 2014)

Khris said:


> I still lol at no Byakugan



If only moar people would read the movie spoilers...  they would not say this shit.


----------



## Narutossss (Nov 6, 2014)

what you  talking bout they look cute and alot of people in real life look almost the same as their parents too.


----------



## Veo (Nov 6, 2014)

This way it's easier for Kishimoto to desgin them and easier for the readers to understand who is who in the quick sequence of events of the last number.

Some of you people love to complain for nothing  


*Spoiler*: __ 



Gaara's hair is horrible, tho!


----------



## Addy (Nov 6, 2014)

why are people so salty about the designs? 

yeah, the girl is like something from thundercats while the boy is a pokemon trainer.  yes, sarada looks too normal and nerd, but ARE THESE THE CHARACTERS YOU READ THE PAST 700 FUCKING CHAPTERS FOR?


----------



## Amol (Nov 6, 2014)

I found them adorable.
It is your personal opinion that they don't look good .
I am perfectly fine with them.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Nov 6, 2014)

All those kids are ugly. Sai and Ino's...what is that...?


----------



## TheGreen1 (Nov 6, 2014)

Do you know what they remind me of? The have these little kinda rectangular tops on both their heads, just this small patch of hair. It looks like they are acorns, to be honest.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Nov 6, 2014)

SaiIno: Mother, I must feed.

SaiIno: Mother, why do you cry?


----------



## Vandal Savage (Nov 6, 2014)

Yeah, I didn't like either of their designs. Himawari is worse than Bolt for me but I definitely feel like Kishi could have done a better job here. He really has shafted the Hyuuga legacy pretty hard.


----------



## OodboO (Nov 6, 2014)

Agreed. The children should have been designed as original individuals. I would actually loved for one of them to Have Kushina's red hair even. For their haircuts to be differently shaped, at least one getting the byakugan if not both...
The clothes are ok I guess, but I would change those on Naruto's daughter as well as those that are just mini parent imitations on some of them. (Except Lee's kid. He needs to be dressed in that retarded spandex because that's what Lee's genes are all about. )

I don't mind their personalities though. We haven't met them in full anyway. 
The girl looks open, gentle and bright, the boy hyper and much like his dad. I don't see a problem with that as long as Kishi adds layers as they age.


----------



## Sete (Nov 6, 2014)

Oh god my blood pressure! This thread... too..much..salt... *dies*
Ah there you are Seto!
In the end I was right. Maybe if you were, what was your expression again, hard of reading?
You would have seen this coming ages ago.
Go on blame the shitty writing and what not. TA DA!


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Nov 6, 2014)

Sete said:


> Oh god my blood pressure! This thread... too..much..salt... *dies*
> Ah there you are Seto!
> In the end I was right. Maybe if you were, what was your expression again, hard of reading?
> You would have seen this coming ages ago.
> Go on blame the shitty writing and what not. TA DA!



Seen...the ugly character designs? 

Ironic you talk about being hard of reading, considering this has nothing to do with it. The kids are all ugly, period. It has nothing to do with predicting anything, which if you weren't hard of reading, you noticed I actively avoided doing. On the contrary, I admitted to not knowing how things would turn out numerous times.


----------



## The Big G (Nov 6, 2014)

Naruto's kids are adorbs

I will fight any who disagree


----------



## BlackBat17 (Nov 6, 2014)

I kind of wish Naruto's daughter got the uzumaki red hair. Naruto's kids( though I don't like the daughter's hair) and Shikarmaru's kid is alright, but Ino's whatever looks like a zombie.


----------



## Sete (Nov 6, 2014)

Well I was not talking about the kids but of previous conversations. I cant belive you have forgotten. Never mind... Its quite normal in these circumstances...


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Nov 6, 2014)

Sete said:


> Well I was not talking about the kids but of previous conversations. I cant belive you have forgotten. Never mind... Its quite normal in these circumstances...



You can't even recall those discussions, so how are you gonna talk? I mean hell, I didn't even discuss the matter of character designs of the kids with you. Which is the topic of this thread. So pretty much you're only making yourself look stupid here.

I think you didn't even know what you wanted to respond with me to, you just reacted and now trying to save face.


----------



## lolninja (Nov 6, 2014)

What are you talking about?

I think their daughter looks incredibly cute and awesome! 

Only Bolt annoys me slightly. He's just Naruto 1.2, with a much less awesome haircut than his father had. But yeah, he's a good kid anyways!  That name though. BOLT? Wtf? That's like naming your kid rain or battery.


----------



## Sete (Nov 6, 2014)

AHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHA. That memorie tho. Someone has been under the MT effect.
Damn sinks with the ship. I respect that.
But who is trying to save face now?
Ahahaha you really are a funny one.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Nov 6, 2014)

Sete said:


> AHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHA. That memorie tho. Someone has been under the MT effect.
> Damn sinks with the ship. I respect that.
> But who is trying to save face now?
> Ahahaha you really are a funny one.



I don't ship anything regarding Team 7 or Hinata. 

Like I said, you can't even recollect what you are chastising me for forgetting.

Even more stupidly, the children whose ugliness I noted more than anyone's was Sai and Ino's, and I don't really recall discussing anything pertaining to that coupling with you. Like I said it's clear you just reacted, and are trying to cover for that.


----------



## ghstwrld (Nov 6, 2014)

they are like those celebrity abortions created on web apps that morph two celebrities into one person


----------



## Tony Lou (Nov 6, 2014)

Bolt's design lacks creativity, but it's passable.

However, Himawari looks just weird. Hinata's hairdo plus Naruto's face is a poor combination.

Perhaps it would look a lot better if she didn't have those whiskers at least.


----------



## HolyHands (Nov 6, 2014)

I wasn't too big on the NH kids at first, but they've been growing on me. I'm starting to like them quite a bit.

Sai and Ino's kid on the other hand...


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 6, 2014)

The child of INOSAI has clearly a fucking desease. The others are just god awful too.


----------



## Sete (Nov 6, 2014)

Well you clearly didnt understand my expression. I was refering to stuberness.
Ah well... dont hate too much it will give you an ulcer.
Cya next spring for the spin off


----------



## the real anti christ (Nov 6, 2014)

Whats with the fucking whiskers? Did Hinata become a jinkuriki? Did Naruto carry these pregnancies? Does Kishimoto understand genetics? Next time! All these questions and more brushed under the rug.....


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Nov 6, 2014)

Sete said:


> Well you clearly didnt understand my expression. I was refering to stuberness.
> Ah well... dont hate too much it will give you an ulcer.
> Cya next spring for the spin off



Well, your grammar and spelling has to be somewhat decent before you expect any understanding at all from anyone. Although it's like I said, this is just saving face. You seemingly didn't even know what it is you wanted to hound me on.

What does the ugliness of ALL these children, and SaixIno most notably have to do with anything we discussed? The fact that you sidestep this only shows you can't recall that yourself.


----------



## Shinryu (Nov 6, 2014)

Bolt is Naruto 2.0

Hinamori is ugly as fk because of those damn whiskers


----------



## Sete (Nov 6, 2014)

Ohhhhhhhhhhh. MUAHAHHAHA sorry I cant hear ya over your biterness.
Rough shit being wrong. Add some water to the salt.
What a victim we have here.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Nov 6, 2014)

Sete said:


> Ohhhhhhhhhhh. MUAHAHHAHA sorry I cant hear ya over your biterness.
> Rough shit being wrong. Add some water to the salt.
> What a victim we have here.



About...Sai and Ino...?

I stated way too many times I didn't know what would happen in the end, so wrong about what? Things I may have wanted and things I may have not wanted had as much a chance as the other in my mind because I didn't feel or felt it was honest for me to pretend I could reliably predict the outcomes in this manga. It was never about the end result anyway, but the process getting there. FYI, I didn't want any pairing resolution in this manga but that is not the same as thinking that would be the case.

Also you dodged my question again.


----------



## Azula (Nov 6, 2014)

demon spawns, all of them


----------



## Sete (Nov 6, 2014)

Keep feigning ignorance.
Asta la vista


----------



## Hot Cakes (Nov 6, 2014)

BlueBird said:


> As I have already noted the main goal in desiging the kids was to make their paratage easily recognisable. *I would say that your fanart looks like a son of Susuke and Hinata 10 times out of 10*.



Oh, don't give me that crap.

The character in the fanart doesn't have any features from Sasuke _at all_. He doesn't have Sasuke's skin. He doesn't have Sasuke's hair. He doesn't have Sasuke's hair color. He doesn't have Sasuke's eyes. He doesn't look like Sasuke at all.

Whereas he has pretty much all of Naruto's facial features (minus the whiskers), Naruto's hair, Hinata's hair color and Hinata's eye color. This is blatantly _obvious_. Furthermore, just because you wouldn't be able to tell who's son he'd be doesn't mean other people wouldn't either. Most people would be able to tell that's Naruto and Hinata's son.


----------



## santanico (Nov 6, 2014)

Bolt and Himawari are fucking adorable. I for one love Chouji's daughter


----------



## Plague (Nov 6, 2014)

Yeah it woulda been nicer if Naruto's son looked like the one in the OPs pic. But I don't mind Bolt's design. 

Naruto's daughter, however I'm a little disappointed with. I think she should have longer hair, and no whiskers.


----------



## Shinryu (Nov 6, 2014)

Chouchou is too dark skinned and why the fuck is her hair the same color as her skin.WTF KISHI.I believe he was on drugs when he designed these kids.


----------



## Shin Megami Tensei (Nov 6, 2014)

yep. whiskers i think only look good on boys.


----------



## Descent of the Lion (Nov 6, 2014)

They were designed so that you could know to whom they belong.


----------



## Amol (Nov 6, 2014)

Lay off now .
Stop nitpicking.
It is not that hard to enjoy last chapter without negativity (unless you are hardcore pairing warrior).


----------



## Hot Cakes (Nov 6, 2014)

Descent of the Lion said:


> They were designed so that you could know to whom they belong.



That doesn't mean they had to make them nothing more than replicas of Naruto.

And this is only about Naruto and Hinata's kids, not the others.


----------



## Amatérasu’s Son (Nov 6, 2014)

If I'm being honest, I like em both, but if I had to make a change, one of those kids would've gotten red hair.



Hot Cakes said:


> Seriously, there is no way Kishimoto actually put any effort in them. They just look like clones of Naruto with minor differences. The son looks like a complete replica of Naruto except with a _very_ slight difference in hairstyle. The daughter just looks like a female version of Naruto with Hinata's hairstyle sloppily added in.
> 
> It's crap. It undeniably would have been MUCH better if Naruto and Hinata JUST had a son who looked like this:
> 
> ...


Actually that's not Hinata's hair color...

That looks like a child of Hinata and Sasuke. :blech


Blood Raven said:


> Yeah the designs of most of the children were sloppy. They were basically young clones of the parents.


As a kid who looked like a miniature clone of my father I can only commend Kishi's realism. Sorry.


Shinryu said:


> Chouchou is too dark skinned and why the fuck is her hair the same color as her skin.WTF KISHI.I believe he was on drugs when he designed these kids.



Actually she has a hair lighter skin than her mother and she has her father's hair color.

It's a quirk of genetics but it is possible for a mixed child to have everything from skin of their darker parent to being paler than the lighter one.


----------



## Last Rose of Summer (Nov 6, 2014)

Designs of all children are shit...

 It's like Kishimoto was in Halloween mood and inspired their looks on jack-o-lantern


----------



## TheGreen1 (Nov 6, 2014)

Seto Kaiba said:


> About...Sai and Ino...?
> 
> I stated way too many times I didn't know what would happen in the end, so wrong about what? Things I may have wanted and things I may have not wanted had as much a chance as the other in my mind because I didn't feel or felt it was honest for me to pretend I could reliably predict the outcomes in this manga. It was never about the end result anyway, but the process getting there. FYI, I didn't want any pairing resolution in this manga but that is not the same as thinking that would be the case.
> 
> Also you dodged my question again.



Not only did he dodge your questions, he's also screwed up taunting you. "Add water to the salt?" The hell? "Biterness?"


----------



## Raidoton (Nov 6, 2014)

Children in the manga look similar to the parents? No way!


----------



## King BOo (Nov 6, 2014)

Himawari is >>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Salad


----------



## BlueDemon (Nov 6, 2014)

Naruto's kids I liked. Some of the other kids' designs were quite "meh", though.


----------



## Lelouch71 (Nov 6, 2014)

I like Bolt's design. He looks like a young Naruto with Sora's hair style. He also dresses like his grandfather. The daughter is alright.


----------



## Bender (Nov 6, 2014)

Naruto's reaction to you hating on his kids


----------



## BlueBird (Nov 6, 2014)

Hot Cakes said:


> Oh, don't give me that crap.
> 
> The character in the fanart doesn't have any features from Sasuke _at all_. He doesn't have Sasuke's skin. He doesn't have Sasuke's hair. He doesn't have Sasuke's hair color. He doesn't have Sasuke's eyes. He doesn't look like Sasuke at all.
> 
> Whereas he has pretty much all of Naruto's facial features (minus the whiskers), Naruto's hair, Hinata's hair color and Hinata's eye color. This is blatantly _obvious_. Furthermore, just because you wouldn't be able to tell who's son he'd be doesn't mean other people wouldn't either. Most people would be able to tell that's Naruto and Hinata's son.




Er... you are a little bit too passionate about your design. I can understand that, but I am sorry, but I don't see those things without reading your fanfiction or whereever this fanart came from  
I did not have any expectations or preconceptions about Naruto's kids with Hinata (I don't care about pairings and such) and just going by Kishimoto's canon I like what we got at the end. But your idea is also interesting, although less obvious combination of features from my point of view.


----------



## R00t_Decision (Nov 6, 2014)

Agreed OP.


----------



## TheGreen1 (Nov 6, 2014)

BlueBird said:


> Er... you are a little bit too passionate about your design. I can understand that, but I am sorry, but I don't see those things without reading your fanfiction or whereever this fanart came from
> I did not have any expectations or preconceptions about Naruto's kids with Hinata (I don't care about pairings and such) and just going by Kishimoto's canon I like what we got at the end. But your idea is also interesting, although less obvious combination of features from my point of view.



I agree with this. That's some MS Paint level crap here that even I could do.


----------



## Ryuzaki (Nov 6, 2014)

I wasn't so pleased with the colorings but I don't mind the designs either. Bolt seems exactly like Naruto as a kid, which I guess was the point since he is his kid after all. Naruto is living a life that his father didn't get the opportunity to.


----------



## Rashman (Nov 6, 2014)

I like their designs. Bolt looks pretty nice and his sister is cute. 

There are other troubling designs...


----------



## chauronity (Nov 6, 2014)

Bolt is very nice. 

Himawari's bowl haircut makes her look more stupid than she is. That's pretty much the same hair that Hinata had before. It's purposively made so obvious so even small kids could connect their mom and dad.


----------



## Brigade (Nov 6, 2014)

Goten...er I mean Bolt is cool and Himawari is precious


----------



## LesExit (Nov 6, 2014)

I think the kids are probably too clone like. I like sarada and kurenai and asumas daughter. 

To me bolt is just...too much like Naruto 2.0. I think it would've been better if the male wasn't just like Naruto and instead the girl was the more energetic one. HImawari's hair is pretty strange XD i guess she'll grow into it, she's still only a little girl. Bolt's hair is growing on me though...


----------



## Shikamaru (howtroublesome) (Nov 6, 2014)

Fuck that gay design you posted.
Bolt has a better design than Naruto


----------



## Rabbit and Rose (Nov 6, 2014)

Well they are still fertile, make a hotter baby.


----------



## Kanga (Nov 6, 2014)

Their designs are not all that creative, but they didn't turn out to be god-awful like Inojin some of the other kids. So I'm not gonna complain.


----------



## EJ (Nov 6, 2014)

Shinryu said:


> Chouchou is too dark skinned



It's nice to get a general feeling of what kind of opinions the people in the library/telegrams has. 

Good god, a lot of you complain about the dumbest shit.


----------



## ch1p (Nov 6, 2014)

I like Boruto and at the same time I don't. He looks like a super sayian and that's cool, I'm pretty sure Kishi did it on purpose. On the other hand, that hair makes him like a pok?mon trainer, nobody on the series has hair like that.  There isn't anything that makes him look like he's Hinata's, which is kind of weird considering all others do. His name is dumb and I don't like that bolt as necklace, but I like his personality (young Naruto panders to me) and his jacket. He doesn't have the Byakugan nor his sister and that surprised me.

Hinawari has best name (Sunflower ) along with Sarada (because of the triple Sa ). I have no idea why Kishi didn't make her blonde though. Sunflowers are yellow. She should have been _blonde_. There's so much you can do with purple / blue combo too, she looks kind of plain and the whiskers don't help. Hinata is more balanced in that regard. She looks like a sweet girl though.

Sarada has hillarious name (triple Sa, Sakura, Sasuke, Sarada). I can totally see Sasuke wanting to name her tomato but Sakura putting her foot down, so they settled for Salad. It's cute because cherry (Sakura) tomatoes are also a thing (my favourite, btw). She's Sasuke with Sakura's forehead and eyes, plus Mebuki hair (random). I love that she has powerful dojutsu but wears glasses (reminds me of Obito's goggles, I wonder if she wears them to see "better" even though she has 20/20 eyesight). The kid looks judgmental, but then you see she learns her lessons quick. I take pity on her and Boruto, fathers with too much responsability and don't hang with them as much as they would want. Kishi complained about this on some interview, that he wanted to spend more time with his kids but couldn't. You can see this reflected here.

ChoKarui is hillarious. Her design is weird as fuck, but she just looks fun. "hold it fatty!" "yes i'm fat. deal with it. peace, sucka!". Hillarious kid.

SaiIno kid is what the fuck central. That yellow hair with that pasty skin. He's scared of his mother and I thought that was hillarious though.

Asuma's girl is really nice. She says goodbye to the photograph every time she goes out. I love that she's a tomboy and I think she does it as a means to compensate her father not being there. It's sweet.

ShikaTema kid is just Shikamaru v2. Nobody cares. Talk about boring. What a drag indeed.


----------



## Yoburi (Nov 6, 2014)

Ok we get at 699 Sasuke saying to Sakura "see ya later bear my child" but Naruto never said a word to Hinata after her confesion in fact many people never give up on the whole SakuNaru but in the final chapter they are married with 2 kids.

Feels like Kishi skip a very important part i still remember Minato asking Naruto if Sakura was his girl and he wanted to say "yes", also we never got to see Naruto reply for Hinata after that Pain fight.

Now he got 2 kids and married a woman that belongs to a clan with rules where the 2 child must wear a mark on the head did he change the tradicions.


----------



## Hot Cakes (Nov 8, 2014)

TheGreen1 said:


> I agree with this. That's some MS Paint level crap here that even I could do.



And Bolt's design is SO much more creative right? Fuck no. The design I posted is undeniably more creative and interesting.

The only problem with it is how the hair isn't actually Hinata's. So, just make it to be Hinata's color. It's not hard to picture at all.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Nov 8, 2014)

Bolt has the best design, he looks like a SSJ2 kid Gohan


----------



## ch1p (Nov 8, 2014)

Bender said:


> Naruto's reaction to you hating on his kids



Speaking of design, Naruto looks smooth in colour. Not so much black and white, but quite smooth in colour. I prefer him to Minato by a good margin.


----------



## SandyPanda (Nov 8, 2014)

Bolt and Himawari are both adorable, even with the whiskers. We don't even know about this advanced Byakugan that The Last film has mentioned. I would wait for that before saying that they don't have the Byakugan, for all we know they may well have the Byakugan (they also may not). In fact the only kid that I have an issue with is Inojin, with Ino and Sai as parent's he could have looked so much better, the poor boy looks terminally ill.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Nov 8, 2014)

If i remember right Toneri Otstsuki had the same eyes as them in the movie and he was Kaguya's descendant with a possible advanced Byakugan. So maybe they inherited Golden Byakugam to ?


----------



## Escargon (Nov 8, 2014)

I actually like the Naruto girl. Bolt or wth hes called not so much. Should have had Hinatas face..


----------



## Haruka Katana (Nov 8, 2014)

I like Bolt, he has potential to be hot 

Himawari not so much. She looks weird


----------



## Turrin (Nov 8, 2014)

Bolt looks boring as it's just Naruto with a new hair cut. However I think there daughter has a nice design.


----------



## Deleted member 23 (Nov 8, 2014)

Shinryu said:


> Chouchou is too dark skinned and why the fuck is her hair the same color as her skin.WTF KISHI.I believe he was on drugs when he designed these kids.


She looks too dark, she should be lightskin


Flow said:


> It's nice to get a general feeling of what kind of opinions the people in the library/telegrams has.
> 
> Good god, a lot of you complain about the dumbest shit.



No, he has a point, she should be lightskin, no way in hell she should be that dark.


----------



## Zynn (Nov 8, 2014)

klad said:


> She looks too dark, she should be lightskin
> 
> 
> No, he has a point, she should be lightskin, no way in hell she should be that dark.



And how exactly did you arrive at this train of logic?


----------



## Deleted member 23 (Nov 8, 2014)

Zynn said:


> And how exactly did you arrive at this train of logic?


Have you ever seen an interracial child? Most kids tend to be lightskin. My mom is very light and my dad is dark. I got bought traits and I'm just brown.

Most kids who have one white parent and one dark parent are lightskin. No way in the holy hell should chocho be that dark.


----------



## Zynn (Nov 8, 2014)

I could give you an explanation about genes, dominant allele and recessive allele, or I could just say that no matter how many times you've seen an interracial child, there is no sure way to know which traits we end up getting from our parents. 

Hell, a little example. Both my parents have straight hair, yet my hair is wavy. After I asked around, I discovered that I actually got this perm from my grandpa.


----------



## Deleted member 23 (Nov 8, 2014)

Zynn said:


> I could give you an explanation about genes, dominant allele and recessive allele, or I could just say that no matter how many times you've seen an interracial child, there is no sure way to know which traits we end up getting from our parents.
> 
> Hell, a little example. Both my parents have straight hair, yet my hair is wavy. After I asked around, I discovered that I actually got this perm from my grandpa.



I guess being black and years of experience don't count. I know all about genes and how they work.
But if you've ever been outside your comfort zone you'd realize it doesn't all work according to the textbook.


----------



## EJ (Nov 8, 2014)

Zynn said:


> I could give you an explanation about genes, dominant allele and recessive allele, or I could just say that no matter how many times you've seen an interracial child, there is no sure way to know which traits we end up getting from our parents.
> 
> Hell, a little example. Both my parents have straight hair, yet my hair is wavy. After I asked around, I discovered that I actually got this perm from my grandpa.



Don't try and speak with klad about this, he's heavily ignorant.


----------



## Zynn (Nov 8, 2014)

klad said:


> I guess being black and years of experience don't count. I know all about genes and how they work.
> But if you've ever been outside your comfort zone you'd realize it doesn't all work according to the textbook.



I see, you know all about genes. Then explain to me how exactly Chouchou is supposed to have a lighter skin. As a person who actually studies this shit, I am waiting for your answer in pure academic curiosity.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Nov 8, 2014)

I find nothing wrong with Himawari but Bolt on the other hand.....


----------



## Zynn (Nov 8, 2014)

Punk Zebra said:


> I find nothing wrong with Himawari but Bolt on the other hand.....



Yeah, the hairstyle IS a bit weird, isn't it? It's as if Kishi tried a hybrid between spiky and straight hair, and ended up with a... bed hair?


----------



## mayumi (Nov 8, 2014)

I like that Himawari is all orange like her dad. I think she will learn KB and annoy the crap out of BOlt. Bolt on the other hand has better dressing sense.


----------



## naruto27 (Nov 8, 2014)

I like Bolt's design. I think Himwari is cute too but that hair is a hot mess.


----------



## Silver Fang (Nov 8, 2014)

Well to be honest, so are the kids we have been seeing-clones of their parents.

Naruto is basically Minato with a fat (Kushina) face. 

Shikamaru was his father with no scar or facial hair

Kiba was his mother, with no make-up

Chouji is his father with different hair

Sasuke was a small version of his mother. 

So, I am fine with the designs--sans Inojin, I think if her name. Kishi made a mess there lol


----------



## Zynn (Nov 8, 2014)

mayumi said:


> I like that Himawari is all orange like her dad. I think she will learn KB and annoy the crap out of BOlt. Bolt on the other hand has better dressing sense.



Yeah, I can imagine Himawari being all brocon and demands Bolt spend time with her, which ends up with him jumping across rooftops while being chased by a plethora of over-affectionate imouto. 



naruto27 said:


> I like Bolt's design. I think Himwari is cute too but that hair is a hot mess.



Just need to wait until her hair grows longer.


----------



## IDontHateYou (Nov 8, 2014)

i don't see whats wrong with their kids.  So what if Naruto son looks just like him? My daughter, people tell me she is an exact replica of me.... 

I remember when she was first born the nurse was like wow, "thats all you daddy".


----------



## Esket (Nov 8, 2014)

I like Himawari, but Bolt on the other hand is just a Naruto clone. I didn't like him from the get-go.


----------



## Yomi (Nov 8, 2014)

They are both adorable.
Bolt looks exactly like Naruto and Himawari is a nice mix of both Naruto and Hinata. They make a really cute family


----------



## Punk Zebra (Nov 8, 2014)

Khris said:


> I still lol at no Byakugan



Maybe they an just flick on on like Sharingan.....who knows?


----------



## Deleted member 23 (Nov 8, 2014)

Flow said:


> Don't try and speak with klad about this, he's heavily ignorant.


Coming from Flow that must be an accomplishment. 


Zynn said:


> I see, you know all about genes. Then explain to me how exactly Chouchou is supposed to have a lighter skin. As a person who actually studies this shit, I am waiting for your answer in pure academic curiosity.



I'd like too, I really would, but I don't care enough.


----------



## Young Lord Minato (Nov 8, 2014)

All the kids could have stood to have some changes, I guess. I wanted Bolt and Hiwatari to have the Hyuuga eyes. Inojin was way too pale; he should have had Ino's skintone and eyes and Sai's hair. Shikadai, I'm fine with. Chocho is fine, too. Sarada should not have had those glasses and should have had Sakura's eyes


----------



## Zynn (Nov 8, 2014)

klad said:


> I'd like too, I really would, but I don't care enough.



Hmph, figures. Bark louder next time, why wouldn't you?


----------



## Bloo (Nov 8, 2014)

Kishimoto did a pretty poor job with the children's designs in general. Shikamaru's kid looks exactly like him. Bolt and his sister are too similar and are awful blends of their parent's looks. I love the design of the picture you posted. The best design was Sarada, in my opinion. But, that would have made more sense if Sasuke and Karin happened. But, I like Sarada's look cause you can tell she isn't a clone of her father.


----------



## Overhaul (Nov 9, 2014)

Burrito is kinda cute but he does look like just a generic copy of his father.

When I first saw Sunflower I was like "da fuck is that?!" no lie.


----------



## sweetmelissa (Nov 9, 2014)

same for saske's kid.she's saske with glasses.

kishi u suck


----------



## Zynn (Nov 9, 2014)

Ahh, the dissatisfaction is so ripe I can see it in the air! Yeah, go guys! No need to appreciate what the author himself decided how they should look! We must always criticize! When something doesn't fit our imagination, it must be fucking ugly! 

My, my, my. It's always nice to see kittens mewling uselessly.


----------



## imrunningoutacoconutoil (Nov 9, 2014)

Shinryu said:


> Why the fuck do they have whiskers?
> 
> Thats something only a Jinchurikki should have and Naruto have lost his whiskers the moment Kurama left his body.



Naruto himself has whiskers from birth. Who did he inherit from remains a mystery.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Nov 9, 2014)

imrunningoutacoconutoil said:


> Naruto himself has whiskers from birth. Who did he inherit from remains a mystery.



Obviously from the fox.


----------



## imrunningoutacoconutoil (Nov 26, 2014)

so the fox gave some of its genes to naruto?


----------



## Tangle (Nov 26, 2014)

himawari is the cutest kid ever how dare you


----------



## lacey (Nov 26, 2014)

Their kids are adorable. 

And honestly, you can't do much worse than Ino and Sai's kid.


----------



## Abanikochan (Nov 26, 2014)

I think Bolt and Sarada have the best designs. All the other children...not so much. They're either almost exact clones of one parent or just mix and match of random parts like a Mr. Potato Head toy or something. 

Bolt- Is just an exact replica of Naruto visually and personality wise. He does have slightly different hair that resembles a leaf and I guess it goes with the new generation=new leaf symbolism. He doesn't resemble Hinata at all in looks or personality. The bolt around his neck and the opened jacket kinda give him this "cocky hot stuff" mechanic kind of vibe. I was pretty indifferent to him at first since he was just a xerox copy of Naruto but since he had the gall to write "shitty dad" on his father's monument I've warmed up to him a bit. 

Himawari- I'm not so fond of. Her hair looks really weird from both the front and the side and kind of reminds me of the mats of the Puli dog breed. The whiskers do not look very good on her either. I think she would've looked better if she had a softer texture to her hair and did not have the whiskers. She does not have a very distinct personality in the epilogue other than her fondness for her brother. She looked better in The Last clothing than she does in the epilogue one. 

Sarada- The best designed child in my opinion. She's more of a blend of her father and mother both in appearance and personality. She basically has Sasuke's color scheme on Sakura's face but still possesses a uniqueness to her. The glasses and preppy clothing give her a meganekko vibe. Even though she looks down on Bolt she demonstrates maturity by understanding his feelings and relating to him. She's also got a pretty dynamic personality and can set off her dad's paranoia from afar.  I think she and Himawari are the only ones who refer to their parents as mama and papa. 

ChoCho- She's mostly inherited her mother's appearance and personality and her father's hair color and heavy frame. I think her design would be better if she had a slightly lighter skin tone or darker hair. Her hair and skin tone are just a bit too close in color which is less visually appealing. Her personality is quite dynamic though and she's definitely a sassy black woman like her mother. 

Inojin- Errr...ya. The blonde hair and blue eyes on super pale skin. Nope. His hairstyle doesn't help either and I wasn't quite sure whether he was a boy or a girl. He's inherited Sai's rudeness but is pretty cowardly in the face of his mother. 

Shikadai- Basically a carbon copy of Shikamaru just with Temari's eyes. His eye shape is way too sharp and feminine. I think he would look better without the girly eyes or at least with a slightly different hairstyle to make him a bit more unique. 

Lee's kid(?)- At least I'm pretty certain it's his kid. Just another carbon copy of Lee except with different eyes. I think it's implied that Tenten is his mother? I don't really know.


----------



## Jυstin (Nov 26, 2014)

Hot Cakes said:


> It's crap. It undeniably would have been MUCH better if Naruto and Hinata JUST had a son who looked like this:
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, why couldn't we have gotten this?



Then we would have had a billion threads talking about how Sasuke's secretly the father.


----------



## thechickensage (Nov 26, 2014)

Salad (lol, that name) is cute

More important than different looks for the new gen is personality.  I hope they are their unique selves instead of clones of their parents.   So far though, Lil Shikamaru seems exactly like shikamaru, bolt seems exactly like naruto, and salad seems like a Lil Sakura

I hope that in the mini-series, they develop their own character.  And I want to see narutos kids with byakugan vs salad's base sharingan.  That would be awesome


----------



## eluna (Nov 26, 2014)

They are cute,I found Himawari too adorable


----------



## TheGreen1 (Nov 26, 2014)

Punk Zebra said:


> Obviously from the fox.



Not specifically. Remember, Kinkakku and Ginkakku had them too, and they didn't have the fox sealed in them. Though that could have been from eating the meat, it's still a little odd for them to have them. And then I was like, "Well must be a male trait from holding or being related to the fox" lolno Himawari has whiskers too. Only way you get out of them is by having red hair apparently, whiskers hate red hair.



Jυstin said:


> Then we would have had a billion threads talking about how Sasuke's secretly the father.


Quick, add whisker marks, then you know it's Naruto's kid.


----------



## Zynn (Nov 26, 2014)

Himawari is the best of all. Just look at her design for the movie. Makes me wanna spoil her rotten.


----------



## Jυstin (Nov 26, 2014)

TheGreen1 said:


> Quick, add whisker marks, then you know it's Naruto's kid.





I swear, if it weren't for the Hyuuga eyes, I bet adding whiskers to him would make people argue about it being Naruto and Sasuke's kid 

*Edit:*



See? :sanji


----------



## TheGreen1 (Nov 26, 2014)

Jυstin said:


> I swear, if it weren't for the Hyuuga eyes, I bet adding whiskers to him would make people argue about it being Naruto and Sasuke's kid
> 
> :sanji



True, Sasuke always was feminine. Though not as feminine as his sister Itachi.


----------



## Jυstin (Nov 26, 2014)

I actually edited the picture twice and added them to my original post. The second one holy shit D:


----------



## TheGreen1 (Nov 26, 2014)

Jυstin said:


> I actually edited the picture twice and added them to my original post. The second one holy shit D:



Jiraiya had sex with Naruto and Sasuke and produced a kid?


----------



## Ghost (Nov 26, 2014)

Not imo           .


----------



## EJ (Nov 26, 2014)

Abanikochan said:


> ChoCho- She's mostly inherited her mother's appearance and personality and her father's hair color and heavy frame. I think her design would be better if she had a *slightly lighter skin tone or darker hair. Her hair and skin tone are just a bit too close in color which is less visually appealing. Her personality is quite dynamic though and she's definitely a sassy black woman like her mother. *



Everyone is entitled to their opinion, but this is just suspect.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 26, 2014)

Abani's right about the color scheme, tho


----------



## Hand Banana (Nov 26, 2014)

Kamina. said:


> At least they don't look like Chouji's fatass kid.



I died with laughter.


----------



## EJ (Nov 26, 2014)

I don't see a problem with the character at all. I think it's more about people not being used to seeing complexions and hair styles like that, despite them being evident irl.


----------



## JPongo (Nov 26, 2014)

If anything I'm disappointed that the Uzumaki red hair is gone.

Guess dat Namikaze sperm is too powerful.

Does anyone know if Naruto and/or his kids carry the Namikaze name now that the secret's out?


----------



## TheGreen1 (Nov 26, 2014)

JPongo said:


> If anything I'm disappointed that the Uzumaki red hair is gone.
> 
> Guess dat Namikaze sperm is too powerful.
> 
> Does anyone know if Naruto and/or his kids carry the Namikaze name now that the secret's out?



Well the final chapter is titled "Naruto Uzumaki!", so I'm going with a *no* on this one. 

Naruto even after finding out that Minato is his dad, never changed his last name, and I don't think he would, even if he has the time after the war.


----------



## Tony Lou (Nov 26, 2014)

Bolt's design is okay. Not very creative but okay.

As for Himawari... she is only cute because she's a little kid. The design itself is pretty bad.

It just seems like the weirdest combination of Naruto and Hinata's features.


----------



## Amol (Nov 26, 2014)

JPongo said:


> If anything I'm disappointed that the Uzumaki red hair is gone.
> 
> Guess dat Namikaze sperm is too powerful.
> 
> Does anyone know if Naruto and/or his kids carry the Namikaze name now that the secret's out?






TheGreen1 said:


> Well the final chapter is titled "Naruto Uzumaki!", so I'm going with a *no* on this one.
> 
> Naruto even after finding out that Minato is his dad, never changed his last name, and I don't think he would, even if he has the time after the war.


I too think that Naruto will always keep name Uzumaki.


----------



## Tony Lou (Nov 26, 2014)

Wouldn't it be incredibly shallow to change his name just because his dad is cooler than his mom?

It would be a little insulting to Kushina.


----------



## Amol (Nov 26, 2014)

It wasn't matter of Minato being 'cooler' than Kushina.
It is just traditionally children takes fathers surname.
But this all is pointless because Naruto will remain Uzumaki forever.


----------



## TheGreen1 (Nov 26, 2014)

Luiz said:


> Wouldn't it be incredibly shallow to change his name just because his dad is cooler than his mom?
> 
> It would be a little insulting to Kushina.



Well his dad was the better Jinchurikki of Kurama as well, and Naruto takes more after his abilities than his mothers despite her holding the same bijuu for much longer.

Technically she should be insulted that her husband and son did more with 1/2 of Kurama each, than she ever did with the entire beast sealed inside her.



Amol said:


> It wasn't matter of Minato being 'cooler' than Kushina.
> It is just traditionally children takes fathers surname.
> But this all is pointless because Naruto will remain Uzumaki forever.


In this case, Minato was a clanless orphan, while Kushina being an Uzumaki, had more weight to her name. Then again, it's probably to keep the bad guys away from targeting Naruto if his last name was Namikaze.

Edit: In the Road to Ninja Movie, despite both parents being married and alive, if the Naruto Wikia page about the Studio Pierrot Blog is to be believed, Menma's last name was Uzumaki, *NOT* Namikaze.


----------



## CrimsonRex (Nov 26, 2014)

Besides Uzumaki is a clan name, much better.


----------



## Jagger (Nov 26, 2014)

falconzx said:


> They're cute, put your salt somewhere else


This is completely retarded.

Why everytime someone brings criticism to an official pairing, it always ends up with responses such as "U SALTY LOL". Bolt looks okay while her sister looks retarded and a carbon copy of Hinata and Naruto with absolutely no originality.

In fact, none of the children have creative designs and this isn't about pairing baiting because I did not like SasuSaku at all and yet I believe their daughter is the most normal-looking kid of the bunch.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 26, 2014)

Eh the mangaka wanted the children to have a look that distinctly reflected the main characters. So both of them resemble their father in the same way that Salad's kid looks like Sauce. The kid you provided may not look "Narutoish" enough.


----------



## Kait0 (Nov 26, 2014)

Children almost always inherit a little bit of both of their parent's appearance, sometimes more sometimes less, which doesn't really start to deviate until their teenage years.  The fact we know what both Naruto and Hinata look like as kids makes that fact even more obvious.

And a side note: Pretty sure Kishimoto just wanted people to really understand that Boruto and Himawari are Naruto _and_ Hinata's kids without textual inferences.


----------



## Мoon (Nov 26, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> If only moar people would read the movie spoilers...  they would not say this shit.



I'm one of  the ones who havent seen the movie spoilers, but even so, I was questioning why Naruto's daughter didn't have Byakugan. If we logically think back to when Hinata was barely a Genin, we could see that her full capability was indeed untapped. Let's not forget that before the Chuuin Exams, her father deemed her an utter failure due to her lack of self-confidence. If Naruto would have wifed the dead Hanabi, however, then Narutos daughter would basically be flashing out the Byakugan. We could say that Narutos current daughter takes after her mother when it comes to untapping her potential. Not that she would even have a reason to take out the Byakugan in the peace era they now live in.


----------



## Silver Fang (Nov 26, 2014)

Idk if I posted here. If I did, sorry for the spam.

But, in any case, all the characters we knew were just clones/meshes of their parents

Kiba is his mother with no make-up
Naruto is Minato, with a fat Kushina face
Neji looks like a younger version of Hizashi
Not even related, but Rock Lee & Gai
Shikamaru is his father sans scars and goatee
Sasuke looks like his mother

So, I don't see the issue with the new generation of kids


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 26, 2014)

Bolt looks stupid, but their daughter has potential to be hot when she gets older 

Salad looks cool. If she gets sharingan she has the potential be have a really great design.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Nov 26, 2014)

Screw all the haters!


----------



## Abanikochan (Nov 26, 2014)

Flow said:


> Everyone is entitled to their opinion, but this is just suspect.



Flesh colored hair is not very appealing on any skin tone. It wouldn't matter if it was darker skin/lighter hair or lighter skin/darker hair etc. Contrast makes a design look more visually appealing. 

Also hasn't Kishimoto ever heard of incomplete dominance? It's like everyone is either a clone or possesses co-dominant traits. As I said before, it's like he just randomly plastered different parts of each parents onto the child like a Mr. Potato Head.


----------



## Tony Lou (Nov 26, 2014)

I could come up with a better design for Naruto's kids in 20 minutes. ck


----------



## Kait0 (Nov 26, 2014)

Inuhanyou said:


> Bolt looks stupid, but their daughter has potential to be hot when she gets older




Himawari in 15 years.


----------



## Kaiyx (Nov 26, 2014)

Abanikochan said:


> ...
> Also hasn't Kishimoto ever heard of incomplete dominance? It's like everyone is either a clone or possesses co-dominant traits. *As I said before, it's like he just randomly plastered different parts of each parents onto the child like a Mr. Potato Head.*



It's like he played some make your own Naruto character game and was like "hey, this is great!"


----------



## Might Gai (Nov 27, 2014)

bolt had a sister?

but yeah his design looks basic. wish he could have looked a lot more original


----------



## Turrin (Nov 27, 2014)

I'm sorry but Himawari, Salad, and Asuma's kid's designs were the only passable ones for me.


----------



## Arles Celes (Nov 27, 2014)

Turrin said:


> I'm sorry but Himawari, Salad, and Asuma's kid's designs were the only passable ones for me.



To be honest those 3 are the only ones that do not look like carbon copies of their parents. Excluding Chouji's daughter perhaps(though she looks like a fat Karui).

Shikamaru's kid looks like a damn clone which is especially hilarious given that Shikamaru himself looks just like his own dad.


----------



## EJ (Nov 27, 2014)

Abanikochan said:


> Flesh colored hair is not very appealing on any skin tone. It wouldn't matter if it was darker skin/lighter hair or lighter skin/darker hair etc. Contrast makes a design look more visually appealing.



Says you, that's your opinion even though it doesn't make sense. There are many people in the world that have skin color that's identical to their hair color. Are you saying genetically they "aren't appealing?" My issue isn't entirely about this, just your comment that ChouChou being a "Sassy black woman just like her mom", but whatever.


----------



## MS81 (Nov 27, 2014)

Inuhanyou said:


> Bolt looks stupid, but their daughter has potential to be hot when she gets older
> 
> Salad looks cool. If she gets sharingan she has the potential be have a really great design.



Let's hope Salad have ems because of the strong blood in Sasuke now...lol

I hope Sasuke have a secret child with Karin as well, maybe around both Salad and Bolt age. He(Sasuke son) was already born with 3 tomoe sharingan story and Team Oro raise him to be like how Sasuke was when he with Orochimaru.


----------



## DarkEmpressAngel (Dec 10, 2014)

I thought they were ugly at first, not going to lie. But i started to get used to the designs and they are actually really cute! I think the whiskers are just bleh :/ Their kinda kute. The kids are really cute to me though! <3


----------



## Overhaul (Dec 10, 2014)

They took most of nardo's genes instead of hinata's. What did you expect? Models?

Anyway,I don't care how sunflower looks. She my lil nicca either way.


----------



## Titanosaurus (Dec 10, 2014)

They should have made Shikadai's hair blonde and his face resemble Temari's more.  Should have given Boruto and Himawari Byakugan and made Boruto a little more reserved like Hinata.  He'd still do pranks but he wouldn't be such a loud mouth.


----------



## Di Maria (Dec 11, 2014)

Bolt is basically Naruto 2.0 

Naruto being iPhone 5 while bolt is iPhone 5s

Sarada is the best kid in the next gen, unique personality and design


----------



## TheGreen1 (Dec 11, 2014)

MS81 said:


> Let's hope Salad have ems because of the strong blood in Sasuke now...lol
> 
> I hope Sasuke have a secret child with Karin as well, maybe around both Salad and Bolt age. He(Sasuke son) was already born with 3 tomoe sharingan story and Team Oro raise him to be like how Sasuke was when he with Orochimaru.





You do know she'd never get EMS unless she gets her dad's eyes, or she gets a sibling.


----------



## ice77 (Dec 11, 2014)

*Wont really loose any sleep over this. main Point of that chapter was naruto becoming hokage....Everything else is more or less fan service for couples fans.*


----------



## Lord Aizen (Dec 11, 2014)

The Problems I have are bolt that is a clone and neither have byakugan. No idea why boruto looks so basic he's just naruto with a different hairstyle. Himawari would be ok if she had byakugan


----------



## Fay (Dec 11, 2014)

Lord Aizen said:


> The Problems I have are bolt that is a clone and neither have byakugan. No idea why boruto looks so basic he's just naruto with a different hairstyle. Himawari would be ok if she had byakugan


It seems like Kishi created him with part 3 in mind and he wasn't confident he could sell on his own so he made him a clone of his dad .


----------



## JustPeachy (Dec 11, 2014)

I like the kids' designs tbh. I didn't like Himawari's at first but she grew on me  And Inojin's .....well... let's just say that I'll wait on SP's adaptation on his visuals and take it from there.

Sarada's design >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> everyone else's.
(fight me)


----------



## Vermin (Dec 11, 2014)

huguya eyes are ugly af 

no thank you


----------



## Needless2say (Dec 11, 2014)

I actually think Himawari is the cutest out of all of them  I really like her design a lot. She's my favorite.

Bolt's design is boring. He is a Naruto clone with leaf- like hair. Although, his fashion sense is pretty cool. The whiskers doesn't bother me.
Shikadai is a clone too.

As for Sarada, I think Kishi actually put some effort in her design. She isn't a clone and i like how kishi took characteristics from both her parents and blended them together. But still she has her own uniqueness, i.e. glasses, preppy clothes. 
the same for kurenai and asuma daughter

Inojin wouldn't be too bad but I don't know choose to make his skin look kind of sickly. Inojin looks really good in fan art lol XD

I admit that I was taken aback by his and Chocho design. Chocho hair should be a little darker, everything else is fine with me. lol


----------



## Freechoice (Dec 11, 2014)




----------



## Naruhinasasusaku12 (Dec 11, 2014)

anyone has a manga by fans ??
 to naruto


----------



## Naruhinasasusaku12 (Dec 11, 2014)

hahahahahaha what's that > already


----------



## mayumi (Dec 11, 2014)

I am sorry but Salad looks like an old woman. She is like Creepy stalker Hinata, who just observes Bolt but never tries to befriend him or stop him and just instead whines to her Mother. Then there is a bit of Sasuke in her who tries to understand him.
She just looks old.


----------



## Undead (Dec 11, 2014)

Not much discussion on Asuma's kid here. I'm assuming most of you are content with her design? Going through the pages, seems like Naruto's kids, and Sai's kid are the picks for being the worst designs.


----------



## Kait0 (Dec 11, 2014)

She's a young female version of Asuma with Kurenai's eyes and some of her facial features.  I'm fine with it.  Also fine with Naruto and Hinata's kids, they're young they'll grow into their own distinct styles.  Hopefully.


----------



## Undead (Dec 11, 2014)

Kait0 said:


> She's a young female version of Asuma with Kurenai's eyes and some of her facial features.  I'm fine with it.  Also fine with Naruto and Hinata's kids, they're young they'll grow into their own distinct styles.  Hopefully.


That's what I love. Mirai isn't a exact clone of Asuma or Kurenai. She's different enough to be her own individual. Something I can't say for Naruto's kids.

By the way, Mirai has Asuma's eyes, not Kurenai's.


----------



## Silver Fang (Dec 11, 2014)

Paragon said:


> That's what I love. Mirai isn't a exact clone of Asuma or Kurenai. She's different enough to be her own individual. Something I can't say for Naruto's kids.
> 
> By the way, Mirai has Asuma's eyes, not Kurenai's.



Her eyes are red like Kurenai's.


----------



## Undead (Dec 11, 2014)

Silver Fang said:


> Her eyes are red like Kurenai's.


Looks brown on my screen.


----------



## Kyu (Dec 11, 2014)

Bolt & Himawari look fine besides their hair. Starting to believe that one fanart of Naruto botching cutting Himawari's hair to be true.


Sauce's kid design is meh but she needs to cut the "Shannaroo" bullshit asap. Almost as nauseating as her mother.


Shikamaru's kid is more or less a clone of his daddy with bizarre looking eyes.


Ino & Sai's kid is an abomination. Nuff said.


Asuma/Kurenai's daughter is adorable. A perfect blend of her parents.


Chouchou is love. Chouchou is life.


----------



## lacey (Dec 11, 2014)

Paragon said:


> Not much discussion on Asuma's kid here. I'm assuming most of you are content with her design? Going through the pages, seems like Naruto's kids, and Sai's kid are the picks for being the worst designs.


I feel so stupid, because I thought Mirai was a boy until I_ just _checked. 

I like her design though - you can tell she's Kurenai's and Asuma's child. 



Paragon said:


> Looks brown on my screen.


They're red. She's got her mother's eyes. (:


----------

